# Ideas For rabbit runs



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have two large bunnies but since i moved with my boyfriends mam i need to buy a run or build one, they got alot of grass in the garden and i dont want to take the space right up but there is alot of room, i need ideas i know i could buy a dogs run but do anyone know any good ones? or a large rabbits run, im looking at one i can fold away. atm im stading out the garden for hours with one each watching them run around lol


----------



## Herpquest (Jul 18, 2008)

You could buy a large 'dog crate' that you could remove the loose tray from and put directly onto the grass, allowing you to move the rabbits around the lawn. The crates can be folded flat when not in use. You can find the dog crates on ebay.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Run-Rabbit-Runs - Collapsible Runs

Collapsible Rabbit Run by Skelekitty - Google 3D Warehouse


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

My friend has two giants which had to go outside. She brought them a wendy house and her dad made a matching run for it. Over all its about 10ft long i think, lol. Will get a picture of it, its awsome :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

If they're that big why not just fence off a bit of the garden 

I had 2 normal sized rabbits and thats what i did! Planted lots of lovely hostas, lavender, blackberry and logan berry bushes, was rabbit heaven, haha!




























In fact my rabbits used to run the whole garden and their garden was usually left for the larger boarders if we had any in, lol

I also had lots of runs anyway for boarders but used them if i had to go out for a while, just for peace of mind.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

wow that garden is lush,  ill look at the links now.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

this is the best value run I can find at the moment, it's £39 and it's 6 foot which I don't think you'll beat.......

6ft x 3ft x 19" Rabbit Guinea Pig Ferret Run 021 on eBay (end time 19-Feb-10 12:38:39 GMT)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> i have two large bunnies but since i moved with my boyfriends mam i need to buy a run or build one, they got alot of grass in the garden and i dont want to take the space right up but there is alot of room, i need ideas i know i could buy a dogs run but do anyone know any good ones? or a large rabbits run, im looking at one i can fold away. atm im stading out the garden for hours with one each watching them run around lol


 Make sure that you sit in on top of some wire netting otherwise you'll lose your rabbits when they dig their way out and disappear lol.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If you can have a run with a roof this will make it secure so you can then leave them out all day without fear of neighbouring cats or foxes attacking them. 

I see there's a pond in one of the pics posted. Did the Rabbits ever take a swim in it? I sold some Rabbits to someone who kept them in the bottom of a large aviary which had a small pond in & the Rabbits used to take a swim. I didn't believe it till one day i went round & saw it for myself with my own eyes :lol2:. Then one of the Dutch they had off me learnt how to use the cat flap (they would let them run in the conservatory sometimes for a change of scene). Aren't they clever little things :2thumb:.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i agree that the best thing would be to fence off part of the garden if possible. i know it's not your house but i've never seen a rabbit run that's big enough for 2 giant rabbits (or even one giant rabbit).
i've got a french lop & she has a fenced off bit of garden, with her own back door lol. my house has 2 back doors, one leads to the garden one leads to her area. she's scratch on the door if she wants to come in the house.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

A rabbit garden is good but if you live in area which is heavily populated by foxes then you need to be careful, also you will need to watch out for bulbed plants and other toxic plants growing, and you'll need to remove them, although rabbits tend to be very wise and leave toxic plants alone, you can still get the odd dim bunny!

My rabbits never used to take a swim, though my rex did once plop in when he tried to scramble over the rocks :lol2: he was not best pleased!

The pond was great as it was a constant supply of water, i always had a tray too in case of wary bunnies, but they used the pond most of the time and it means if the hot sun dried the tray up or a parent let them out and forgot to check the tray there was always water available to drink 

And if you have diggers then sometimes its best to sink the fence a foot into the ground to prevent them digging under it, and it also had chicken wire fixed to it, because as you can see a rabbit would have had no problem walking through the gaps! and was high enough so they couldn't jump over.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

mine are both males and dont go out together so i spend most the day with them but i know i want a lid to go on them coz my old rabbit it use to stay out all day.


----------

